# Aquabid Males & Females COMING SOOOOON



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO........Im thinking about attempting to breed again... lol so here are all my purchases so far on aquabid! 

enjoy!  hopefully this is it.... LOL


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

O_________________O BEAUTIFUL! i adore numbers 2, 4, 5, and 6!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! I love #2. I'm on the hunt again since my little DT female died. I really want to start a line of DTPK's but I don't want to have to breed a billion generations to get them. It's hard to find DT geno females cuz most of the time the breeder doesn't tell you. I really want to stay away from HM's too and their normally what you're going to find when it comes to DT's.

I'm hoping to finally spawn my green marble HMPK's at the end of this month :-D.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy mother of GOD O________O


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love number 1 and 2 :heart:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the yellow girl is my favorite, she's just such a bright sunny color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like 3, 4 and 5. But they're all beautiful!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  Hopefully this is it and i dont find anymore I want...lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I've seen you say that every time I've seen you post you were getting some from AB, lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL so true although i didnt get any last months shipment lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SOOOOOOOO, ive added a couple more on to my order... LOL
WOOPS...


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

*OMGooodness!!*

Aaahhh AQbid is definately evil and addicting. I'm up to 6 from AB not counting my petstore betta's...and am looking to add a few more to next shipment...you have there some awesome fish:mrgreen::greenyay:!

I think this one is my next:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*is rendered senseless*

GORGEOUS!!!!!! All of them!!!! 

And if you do breed, I want fries.


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

*My Want List!*

And this one and this one and this one and this one!!!
See my new signature!!
















































OH...I'm sorry for taking over your thread with pic spam...I lost my senses for a moment!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> *is rendered senseless*
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!!!! All of them!!!!
> 
> And if you do breed, I want fries.


Haha i do plan on attempting to breed!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

PinkBetta264 said:


> And this one and this one and this one and this one!!!
> See my new signature!!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL its okay i get carried away too! Haha


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

That nice  i am new


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Drool drool!!


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

love the blue/orange one, my dream fish


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OH lord Animallover how do you keep so many O_O


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> OH lord Animallover how do you keep so many O_O


LOL sometimes i dont know, its a good thing i love them so much.  alot of working caring for like 30-40 lol but so worth it. Heheheh cant wait to see mine tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

How many tanks have you got then? O_O

Yeah I'm excited for tomorrow xDDD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ummmmm...
I have 14 tanks ... From 1.5 gallons to 10 gallons plus i have 1 gallon cubes x 12 as well  lol so yaaaa u can imagine what my room looks like LOL plus i have an 80 gallon full of tropical fish!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

NICE!!!!! My family would kill me, LOL


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh believe me my dad isnt happy! Everytime id bring a new tank home id wait till he wasnt home to set it up LOL but somehow he always noticed. Oh well he cant do much lol he just nags at me but i promised him no more tanks and i wont only because i have no more room in my room to put them LOL


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Oh believe me my dad isnt happy! Everytime id bring a new tank home id wait till he wasnt home to set it up LOL but somehow he always noticed. Oh well he cant do much lol he just nags at me but i promised him no more tanks and i wont only because i have no more room in my room to put them LOL


you should post photos of your room here if you can. I would like to see how'd you set up your tanks in your room. lol im serious! :lol:


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeaa you should!!^^


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I kind of want to see, too xD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> I kind of want to see, too xD


 i will show you guys later tonight when i also take pics of the new bettas !!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Yay!! Hope the new ones are okay


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i love all your new kids but all i could think about looking down the list was TAILBITING AHHHH


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

THEY HAVE ARRIVED!! safe and sound  All 11 arrived alive  All healthy except one...a little case of fin rot but thats okay, im thankful almost all are healthy and of course alive. I cannot tell you how GORGEOUS they all are and how HUGE!!!!!!! I could not believe how big the super deltas are.....they are like twice the size of the halfmoons :| but anyways, I PROMISE pictures later tonight!!! Plus the pics of my room lol


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Pictures!! <333 Yay!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

K guys!!! I will get pics this wkend tonight was very exhausting settling everyone in and now im tired!!! Lol so i promise i will post pics soon!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Okie dokie


----------

